# Reputable Ski Shop in CT?



## severine (Nov 19, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right area to post this... I'm sure Brian will move it if it isn't. 

Anybody have any recommendations for a reputable ski shop in CT?  Somewhere we can get skis tuned, bindings mounted, that sort of stuff?  We're not too happy with the place we were going to so suggestions would be welcome.

TIA!


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 19, 2007)

I got one, but it's pretty far away from you guys... Wilton Outdoor Sports, arguably the best in the state.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 19, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> I got one, but it's pretty far away from you guys... Wilton Outdoor Sports, arguably the best in the state.



I second that.  Great shop and staff.  Besides a few random items from SAC, my wife and I have purchased all of my gear from Outdoor Sports (ski and kayak).  I use them for tunes and waxes as well.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2007)

severine said:


> We're not too happy with the place we were going to so suggestions would be welcome.



I'm not too happy with _that _shop either. Unfortunately, there are no good shops in NW CT. Dusty and Ed's in Wethersfield is okay, but it's not convenient. There's a guy in Oakville that has a bicycle shop but he does ski tunes in the winter for around $20. I'm just going to have Sundown do my tunes.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm not too happy with _that _shop either. Unfortunately, there are no good shops in NW CT. Dusty and Ed's in Wethersfield is okay, but it's not convenient. There's a guy in Oakville that has a bicycle shop but he does ski tunes in the winter for around $20. I'm just going to have Sundown do my tunes.


Yeah, I heard about that.  I think that was the final straw as to why we won't be returning there either.

Considering the drive, I'm wondering if that shop near Catamount is any good.  It's no further than say, Wethersfield or Wilton from where we live, possibly closer.  I know their gear is really pricey, but if they do a good job working on skis, it might be worth it.  I know Sundown tunes but do they mount bindings?

We'll have to check out that Outdoor Sports sometime.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Paul (Nov 19, 2007)

No more Ed, just Dusty now. I'm fine with them. Never had a bad experience, and like any local shop, the more you put in, the more you get out. Once any local place sees you as a regular, as long as they don't totally suck, you'll see some benefits.

$.02


----------



## ZOG (Aug 25, 2008)

Good specialty shops in CT:

Tune ups  :   Ski Tunes in Simsbury.     But you are always better off doing them yourself.
Boot fitting:    Ski Market in Avon has Dave Newman on staff now,  best boot fitter I've ever delt with, he
                     use to own Elite Ski in Farmington.

Race gear:     Suburban Sports in Berlin is making a serious effort in the ski race business.

High end skis:  Not much around here, but Bob's Chalet in Bristol tends to have alot of top models.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 25, 2008)

I 2nd Ski Market in Avon! Dave Newman really knows his stuff. He did the fittings on both mine and Randi's boots. He also won't put you into a boot or ski that isn't right for you. Great Guy!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 25, 2008)

Although I always tune my own skis and rarely get base grinds down here in CT I've always had good luck with Rick and staff at Ski Haus in New Milford.


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Fatty's in Canton will be my new shop this season for mounts and tunes.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooooh, old thread!

Ended up going to Outdoor Sports to have my bindings mounted on my Maries.  Great service and job but too far of a drive.

Went to Wethersfield for my boots.  Service was pretty good, they seemed knowledgeable, no pressure, took their time.  The biotch is having to drive out there for all the fine tuning for my boots.  I've been there once already and I figure there will probably be at least a few more shots at getting them right.  At least they have a 1 year guarantee on fit and will replace with something else if these don't work out for me.

Have a gift card for Fatty's (Brian does, actually) and they will likely become our local shop for mounts and tunes.  Pretty convenient from Torrington (just as far away as the bad shop).

I tried going to Ski Market in Avon twice.  And calling to make an appointment with Dave the bootfitter.  I have to say my experience with them was not great.  No customer service, nobody asked if I needed help when I spent over a half hour checking out boots with a salesman _right_ there, Dave wasn't there when he said he would be (I called him and he told me to call back Saturday to make an appointment and he didn't come in that day at all)... I don't think I'll be going there again.  The issues I have with them are over multiple visits, so it's not like I haven't given them chances to prove my opinion of them wrong.


----------



## DBNewman (Aug 26, 2008)

*Formal apology*

Severine,
Please accept my apology for the way you were treated at the Ski Market in Avon, CT.  While we run a very lean staff during the summer, there is no excuse for a customer NOT to be attended.  As for setting an appointment, I don't ever recall telling anyone to call on a Saturday to book an appointment - that can be done any day and at any time...even during my absence from the store.  My staff is aware of my schedule and has access to my appointment book.

Regardless, I want to right the wrong and take care of your needs.  Todd Greenwood (store manager) I have worked very hard over the past two years to put this store back on track an make it one of (if not THE) finest ski and bike shops in the region.

I will be here tomorrow (Wednesday) at 10:00 am.  Please give me a call directly 860-677-2186 so we can find a time that works best for both of our schedules.  You can rest assured that I WILL here for that appointment as I have been for the countless other satisfied customers who have allowed me to help them with their boot fitting needs.

Again, please accept my deepest apologies.
I look forward to speaking with you tomorrow.
Sincerely,
David B. Newman, Asst. Mgr/Master Boot Fitter
Ski Market, Avon, CT


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

Heh. Welcome Dave. I've heard positive things about your boot fitting skill.

All right. Now fess up, how dd you come across this thread?


----------



## DBNewman (Aug 26, 2008)

*Thank you, Greg*

To answer your question -
A letter was sent through our website www.skimarket.com and the 'thread' was included.  I immediately read through the entire thread and then proceeded to register on the site so that I could reply.

I have to say that this is quite a forum.  I had heard about it through some clients, but have to admit that I had yet to visit it...until now.

Thank you again for the thoughtful words.  I take great pride in my work and do my best for all who seek out my services.  I invite you and all who visit this site to come to our store in Avon to see what we have to offer.  The 'Custom Boot Fitting Center' is just one of many new features to the store.  I am certain you will be pleasantly surprised with what you see.

With the recent morning chill, ski season isn't far away.
Hope to see you soon.
Dave


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW.... I didn't expect to see this. Welcome to the forum Dave. You actually fitted my wife and are for our boots last year. You did an ok job :-D 

I doubt you remember us, but my wife Randi (MRGisEvil) was the Property Manager at your rental property in W. Hartford years ago. You remembered her from past board meetings while fitting her boots.

edit: one thing I just remembered is that last years while trying to schedule my boot fitting back in December and Randi's in Fed. When I spoke to you on the phone you flat out told me that you do not schedule booting fittings on Saturdays. The store was just too busy, you only did them on week days during a specific time range.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

I have PM'd Dave about this.  And you're right, Tim, that he did not schedule for Saturdays and scheduled appointments for weekdays.  It was something we had discussed at the time and I was advised to call on Saturday to set up a time range I could come in Sunday so he could look out for me since I was not able to get childcare for my kids so I could make an appointment during the week.  And anyone who has a 1 and 3 year old in tow (at the time, 5 months younger) would understand why it would be impossible to get a proper bootfitting while caring for their kids at the same time.

Dave - I thank you for taking the time to come here and commend you for going out of your way to take care of your customers.  Going that extra mile makes a huge difference, something many retailers just don't understand these days.  While my past experience was unfavorable, your handling of this situation impresses me.  I would be happy to give Ski Market another chance.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

BTW, Sundown pass holders get free tunes at the Avon Ski Market:

http://www.skisundown.com/passes/


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 27, 2008)

I worked with Dave for a while and I have to say that he really is a stand up guy; in my mind this just solidifies it.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, Sundown pass holders get free tunes at the Avon Ski Market:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/passes/



fwiw, the once-a-week season pass does not qualify for the benefits.


----------



## DBNewman (Aug 27, 2008)

Tim,
Of course, I remember you and Randi.
It was the 'thank you' letter from the two of you that made first reference to AZ.com.
Thanks again for the vote of confidence.
I spoke with Carrie today and she will be coming in for a fit 'evaluation' next weekend.
Hope you're both doing well and look forward to seeing you this season.
All the best,
Dave


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 27, 2008)

DBNewman said:


> Tim,
> Of course, I remember you and Randi.
> It was the 'thank you' letter from the two of you that made first reference to AZ.com.
> Thanks again for the vote of confidence.
> ...



You will definatly be seeing us at some point. By any chance does your shop carry and of the adjustable ski poles by Leki? I am looking for the ones with the push button adjusters.


----------



## ski220 (Aug 29, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You will definatly be seeing us at some point. By any chance does your shop carry and of the adjustable ski poles by Leki? I am looking for the ones with the push button adjusters.




I would recommend that you NOT buy Leki poles.  I baught a pair and the ice points popped out allmost immediatly.  I would recommend that you get Blackdiamond poles if you want adjustable poles.  They are definatley the best.  And infinatly adjustable too.


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd like to add to this now that I've met with Dave Newman of Ski Market in Avon.

I went to Ski Market today for the stance/alignment evaluation that Dave discussed with me.  I could tell right away that Dave knew what he was talking about.  He took a look at the boots that I had (which were fortunately the right shell size and boot for my feet and skill level) and found what part of my problem was: the custom unweighted footbeds I had made in March at Alpine Haus (when I bought my new boots) were not made correctly.  Too much material was cut off from the edges so they wouldn't sit properly in the liners, and the left foot was really tweaked.  Plus they weren't molded right to work with the lifter (I think that's what it's called) that comes with the Nordica Olympia Beast 10 boots for under the liner, so they were putting everything in the wrong place once the footbeds were in (which I had noticed that once the footbeds were added, everything was wrong with how it felt, but I was assured at Alpine Haus that the kinks would be worked out as I broke in the boots).  Dave offered to rework the footbeds I had to make them better, but when I asked him if it was even worth it versus having new ones made correctly, he said that it would take him twice as long to rework the footbeds I had and they still wouldn't be right.  He never pressured me into it, but I did decide to have new custom unweighted footbeds made.  Mind you, I don't have money to throw away and I'm not happy that Alpine Haus made the other ones wrong... But I need them to be right as I have a lot of foot problems.

Dave's process of making the custom footbeds was a lot more intensive than what I went through at Alpine Haus.  He thoroughly checked my feet and ankles, finding out issues I had without me even telling him. He was able to tell that I had broken the 5th metatarsal in my left foot, that I had repeatedly sprained my left ankle, that it's likely my left leg is shorter because my arch on that foot is pretty much flat... I was impressed by how much he was able to tell.  The process of making the footbeds was also more thorough.  After making them, he also checked some issues that may come up later for stance/alignment and explained to me why.  So not only was he thorough, but he explained the process and why he was doing what he was doing throughout my visit today.

Since I had new footbeds made, there wasn't time to do the stance/alignment evaluation.  So I am going back next Saturday to have that part done.  I have full faith that Dave will get this right for me - which will be a blessing when ski season starts considering all the foot problems I've had in the past.

I want to thank Dave for coming here, making the public apology, and going out of his way to make the situation right for me.  You have proven what excellent customer service is by going the extra mile.  But I can tell that you always go the extra mile, even in ordinary cases.  

I want everyone else to know that just because you receive a recommendation doesn't mean the place or person is golden.  Go with your gut.  Mine did tell me things may be off when I went elsewhere, but I had received excellent recommendations and figured that maybe I just didn't know any better because I hadn't been through the process before.  I should have followed my gut.  Don't take somebody's word for it: be sure the shop and the people you're working with are reputable before you put down your money, because as we all know, mistakes in ski gear can be quite costly.  Lesson learned.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I'd like to add to this now that I've met with Dave Newman of Ski Market in Avon.
> 
> I went to Ski Market today for the stance/alignment evaluation that Dave discussed with me.  I could tell right away that Dave knew what he was talking about.  He took a look at the boots that I had (which were fortunately the right shell size and boot for my feet and skill level) and found what part of my problem was: the custom unweighted footbeds I had made in March at Alpine Haus (when I bought my new boots) were not made correctly.  Too much material was cut off from the edges so they wouldn't sit properly in the liners, and the left foot was really tweaked.  Plus they weren't molded right to work with the lifter (I think that's what it's called) that comes with the Nordica Olympia Beast 10 boots for under the liner, so they were putting everything in the wrong place once the footbeds were in (which I had noticed that once the footbeds were added, everything was wrong with how it felt, but I was assured at Alpine Haus that the kinks would be worked out as I broke in the boots).  Dave offered to rework the footbeds I had to make them better, but when I asked him if it was even worth it versus having new ones made correctly, he said that it would take him twice as long to rework the footbeds I had and they still wouldn't be right.  He never pressured me into it, but I did decide to have new custom unweighted footbeds made.  Mind you, I don't have money to throw away and I'm not happy that Alpine Haus made the other ones wrong... But I need them to be right as I have a lot of foot problems.
> 
> ...




Glad it worked out for you. Neither Randi or I had custom foot beds made (we bough off the shelf upgrades) but Dave still spent a huge amount of time with each one of us. It was wierd how he could tell you things about your own feet, ankles & knees. He also spent a bunch of time tweaking my liners. Shaving material off here, adding some there until everything was perfect and at no additional charge. I also really like how explained why he was doing what he was doing at every stage. 

I will probably need a better set of boots next season that will be better for bumps. I will have some custom foot beds made then. And Dave will be the guy I see.


----------



## Greg (Sep 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Dave's process of making the custom footbeds was a lot more intensive than what I went through at Alpine Haus.  He thoroughly checked my feet and ankles, finding out issues I had without me even telling him. He was able to tell that I had broken the 5th metatarsal in my left foot, that I had repeatedly sprained my left ankle, that it's likely my left leg is shorter because my arch on that foot is pretty much flat... I was impressed by how much he was able to tell.  The process of making the footbeds was also more thorough.  After making them, he also checked some issues that may come up later for stance/alignment and explained to me why.  So not only was he thorough, but he explained the process and why he was doing what he was doing throughout my visit today.



Sounds very much like a Jeff Bokum experience. Great to hear there is a good local boot fitter here in CT. About effin time! What kind of foot beds does Dave use? Jeff prefers Instaprints.


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

Dave also used Instaprint.  You can tell that he takes pride in his work.  That makes a difference.


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2008)

Another update: Went in this morning to try out the new custom footbeds that were made properly and have the alignment/stance evaluation.  Once again, Dave Newman surpassed my expectations.  This guy really knows what he's talking about and how to do what he's doing.  The footbeds are AWESOME!  I can tell the difference already.  He spent some time with me working on my stance, checking out my alignment, and helping me with balance (and explaining everything in the process).  He knew right away which side were my stronger turns, and explained to me how to improve the other side's turns.  Fine-tuned the footbed a little and adjusted the cuff alignment - and it felt even better.  Luckily, my biggest problems are my stance so that's (somewhat) easily adjusted with better technique.

I highly recommend Dave Newman at the Ski Market in Avon.  I'm glad I gave them another shot and they will definitely be getting our business in the future.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 13, 2008)

Big props to all the guys/gals that know their stuff when fitting us for boots. Even though he isn't on this board, I'll make an honorable mention of Matt Sheets at Wildernest Sports in Teton Village. All 10 toes and my now extinct hotspots thank him.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 13, 2008)

Carrie, does this mean you'll have your new boots this year at Abasin!!!?


----------



## severine (Sep 13, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Carrie, does this mean you'll have your new boots this year at Abasin!!!?


If I can find a way to make that trip happen financially, most definitely those boots will be joining me.  HUGE difference.  Just about all of the problems I was having with the new boots came from the custom footbed not being planed and fitted properly to the liner in those boots (they come with a sort of lifter under the liner and this wasn't factored into the way the footbeds were built up, so they were ramping me up too far and screwing up everything...aside from the fact that there was a seam under the 5th metatarsal of each foot because of the way they were made and weren't as wide as my feet) - the rest being that the footbed itself wasn't made properly.  Live and learn, right?  Expensive lesson, but now I know.

I was so excited after picking them up today...but there's no snow to be found around here!  :angry:  Can't believe I have to wait 2 more months for some turns!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 14, 2008)

So you wearing the boot around the house?


----------



## severine (Sep 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> So you wearing the boot around the house?


That was another thing we discussed.  Don't walk in your boots any more than absolutely necessary - they're not made for walking in and you mess things up (and wear them out faster) when you do that.  But putting them on and working on my balance, stuff like that...it's all good.

Normally, I do wear the boots around the house quite a few times before the season starts.    But I try to stick with when I know I won't have to take care of the kids for a while because taking care of diaper changes, etc. while in ski boots = not fun.  So no, last night I did not.  We were at a birthday party.  But it's likely they will get put on my feet again soon.   I need to work on my balance anyway and my feet have gotten lazy over the summer.  Need to get them used to ski boots again.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 14, 2008)

severine said:


> Normally, I do wear the boots around the house quite a few times before the season starts.    But I try to stick with when I know I won't have to take care of the kids for a while because taking care of diaper changes, etc. while in ski boots = not fun.  So no, last night I did not.  We were at a birthday party.  But it's likely they will get put on my feet again soon.   I need to work on my balance anyway and my feet have gotten lazy over the summer.  Need to get them used to ski boots again.



Went to a party Friday night.  The hostess is a huge skier chick.  Once she was pretty good and drunk she dug through her bag and put on her boots.  Was quite the image.  Skimpy black dress, stockings, ski boots, and stumbling around drunk.  I was turned on!:-D


----------



## hardline (Sep 14, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Went to a party Friday night.  The hostess is a huge skier chick.  Once she was pretty good and drunk she dug through her bag and put on her boots.  Was quite the image.  Skimpy black dress, stockings, ski boots, and stumbling around drunk.  I was turned on!:-D



cool.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hell Yeah I’m biased*

Awkward because this will be my second season running wwwSuburbanSport.com (Berlin CT) but I agree that it’s hard to find a good ski shop in CT. Most of the shops sell big boots and short skis at even bigger prices. We don’t do that!! 

We’ve invested in new equipment for the back shop i.e. a Winterstieger Trim 91 ceramic edger so we can do that perfect tune up. In addition we don’t have some part High School schlub hacking out the tunes, us adults do the work. We offer 2 different kinds of custom footbeds, Superfeet and Sidas/Instaprint, 3 kinds of trim to fits, and do all sorts of boot fitting.

Our prices kick butt too. You’ll get a minimum of 30% off MSRP on 2009 skis and boots. Yes we are making a big effort in race gear but we carry lot's of Twins,BC and Tele gear too. My personal favorite is the Elan 888 but the New School guys in the shop like the Armada ARVs. We carry Kryptons and the Full Tilt line of free ride and park boots too.

Hell Yeah I’m biased but you asked..... 

Thinking of Winter!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Went to a party Friday night.  The hostess is a huge skier chick.  Once she was pretty good and drunk she dug through her bag and put on her boots.  Was quite the image.  Skimpy black dress, stockings, ski boots, and stumbling around drunk.  I was turned on!:-D



I assume you got her #.



skidmarks said:


> Awkward because this will be my second season running wwwSuburbanSport.com (Berlin CT) but I agree that it’s hard to find a good ski shop in CT. Most of the shops sell big boots and short skis at even bigger prices. We don’t do that!!
> 
> We’ve invested in new equipment for the back shop i.e. a Winterstieger Trim 91 ceramic edger so we can do that perfect tune up. In addition we don’t have some part High School schlub hacking out the tunes, us adults do the work. We offer 2 different kinds of custom footbeds, Superfeet and Sidas/Instaprint, 3 kinds of trim to fits, and do all sorts of boot fitting.
> 
> ...



I would say welcome skidmarks, but I see you registered in 2005, you just haven't posted much. Hope to see you contribute more often. Sounds like you have the right mentality for running a ski shop, one that is somewhat missing down here. I know o3jeff speaks highly of your shop and how you handled things with his C-dale MTB. Post more!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 15, 2008)

I love my ski boots.
Need to get a back up pair before something breaks on mine.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> I assume you got her #.



Long ago, but a bit on the older side for me.


----------

